# Too many dingle berries!!!



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not sure what to think. :der: Gracie is becoming this very nervous dog and I'm not sure why. It is driving me crazy!! She loves kids, but when they come to our house - she is - I think protective of our house, "her people", etc. But she tolerates it somewhat. She will growl sometimes, but other times she will allow them to pick her up. She apparently gets so nervous that she poops while they hold her. It has happened 4 - 5 times now, so it wasn't a freak thing. It's kind of embarrassing because she stinks, and she has this "thing" sticking to her butt! :behindsofa: It's not the messy diarrhea type - it is just one big wad of poop stuck to her hair. :biggrin1: A comb easily pulls it out, but STILL!!! :Cry:

Wait - there's more - lately she has been having more. . . even when we don't have company. Sometimes the poop will be stuck - half way in and half way out of her little body. Sorry - TMI - But this is weird to me. I thought maybe she was dehydrated, but she doesn't quite fit those symptoms. But last night, I forced her to drink some water anyway because I was worried. 

I'm confused and frustrated!!! :frusty: How many times do I have to clean up a dingle berry in a week????


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Karen, do you have her hair cut short around her butt?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Karen can you get her with a trainer to figure out what's going on? 
You might want to change her food to one that gives her really firm stools.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Karen- ugh sounds frustrating as I recently had a 3 for 1 butt bath. I would also look into the food and maybe a probiotic to help her stomach settle but sounds maybe constipated. On our recent trip, I made the mistake of feeding the dogs some of my dinner left overs with their kibble. The next day on the road and at a rest stop I had to give all 3 a make shift butt bath... yeah, DH did the I told you so and went back to the car to get the stuff and did make me do all 3. I wonder if you haven't switched foods if it could be her nerves. Maybe have the kids do the treat game with her to get her excited when they visit. Not too many treats cause that will give you the other problem though. When Dora was young she was very nervous and I had the hardest time with finding a food for her. She always had wet butt. The Wellness Super 5 Lamb mix was the only thing I could feed her where I was only doing like one butt bath a week. She eventually outgrew it but I do think a lot of her issues was just being an uncomfortable dog. Now she can eat everything, well maybe not chicken fried steak


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Karen, the half-in-half-out thing happens to Tess if she's eaten a lot of grass. Then she stands there waiting for me to pull it out for her!!!!ound:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ugh, Karen it sounds very frustrating! Are you free feeding? If so, plan for regular feeding times AND figure out her regular pooping times. Maybe she's just not getting her business done when she should? If it continues, maybe ask the vet...I dunno, but maybe somethings going on with her?


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Gracie is in a puppy cut and she definitely has short hair near her pooper. BTW - we need a good smiley face for "pooper". :biggrin1: I'm thinking that she puts her tail down when she is upset and squishes into her hair?? Nasty, huh? The poop is really pretty firm. But then, if I don't see the problem immediately she tries to get it out herself and that is way more than nasty when you think about whose mouth she licks next!! uke: Then, it does require a butt bath.

I think it may have something to do with - the kids being home more from school. We have to watch her closely whenever she goes outside because she can squeeze through our fence. So - I'm trying to have the kids give her more time when they take her out. I think they are rushing her too much.

I do free feed and maybe that would help out with the time thing. Great idea. She is about done with her current bag of food (that lasts about 6 months because it only comes in 20 lb bags), and I think I'm going to switch. I don't have as many choices because of her liver problem, but I think I will try Solid Gold Holistique Blendz as recommended by Cheryl.

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope something works out for you! That's really not a nice problem to have. Maybe if she eats in bulk rather than grazing...she will poop in bulk and be done with it!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

good buddy said:


> I hope something works out for you! That's really not a nice problem to have. Maybe if she eats in bulk rather than grazing...she will* poop in bulk* and be done with it!


*I am sorry but that is hilarious. ound: *

*Gracie's problem is awful and I hope you can find out what is causing it.*


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I'm only feeding once a day now*

Mine were not eating their food, and sometimes Daisy would poop in the house if it was raining. Now they only eat once a day, and are they ready for it. So they poop only once now...in their morning walk, and it is big and hard!

I have the kids sit down and call the dog to them. That way they don't get stressed and the dogs get to choose if they want to be held or not...this is less stressful for them and they go willingly and give kisses as long as they aren't held down and allowed to jump off when they want to.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Karen - Gryff recently had pooping problems and it turned out to be impacted anal glands. Perhaps you should pay a visit to the vet?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Karen,

This must be so frustrating! She sounds like the other kids are making her nervous, and maybe they shouldn't pick her up without gradually getting her used to them (or maybe not at all). Marble will growl at anyone other than my kids who picks him up. He hates that, and I'm sure it's because he's nervous about what they are going to do to teeny tiny him. I don't like his nervousness either, but I can't quite figure out how to eliminate it. I can tell you that he gets runny poops or leaks urine if he gets really nervous, so maybe that is partly why Gracie is having too many dingleberries. Good luck
Gina


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> Karen - Gryff recently had pooping problems and it turned out to be impacted anal glands. Perhaps you should pay a visit to the vet?


Ivy - you might be on to something there. She has been scooting her butt more lately than before. I will definitely get that checked out. Thanks for the suggestion.

I have kids over today playing and she is just hanging out in her little corner. So far so good. Even when someone held her, and I made sure she had a great poopy break. Even if she is not OVERLY sociable - I'm OK with that, but hate her nervousness.

Gina - Gracie has lately been dribble just a little when she is nervous as well, and I'm not sure why. No one has EVER hurt her, I'm sure of that. I think she is just naturally nervous or something. I think girls have that tendency.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I would bet with the kids being home from school for the holidays and more friends coming & going the situation is making her nervous. That could be the cause of the new peeing when picked up. And the booty scooting is probably from an anal gland block. I would also feed twice a day for a while to see if that helps.

And I would not let the kids other than your own pick her up. They can sit on the floor and let her play with them. That way she does not feel forced or "manhandled". That sometimes makes a dog really nervous. I am the only one in my house that picks up the Rommy Man-and when company comes he has the choice of going outside or into my room where he is away from the situation.

Good Luck
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------

